# Boston Butt:  in a pan or on the grate?



## eichhoma (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you guys usually do?  I typically do my butts right on the grate until they hit 165* then double foil it and pout it in a pan until it hits 200*
Briskets I usually do it the whole time in a pan....

What are some thoughts around this for a Boston butt?


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's see, I have done two butts, not Boston mind you, but two.  Both times I have smoked them straight on the grate, foiled, back to the grate, then toweled.  I have not taken them to 200° yet but plan to for my next one.  I have been trying different meats each time I smoke so I am not a "Butt Master" just yet.  I think I would only do Chucks in a pan because I like the way they come out from everyone else's qview I have seen here so far.


----------



## flagriller (Apr 29, 2010)

On the grate with a drip pan below.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 29, 2010)

I do mine on the grate (one the UDS) with no drip pan so the drippings hit the firebasket, then foil it, and keep those juices after taking back out of foil.

On my tank smoker, I do use a drip pan though


----------



## rubmymeat (Apr 29, 2010)

I cook mine directly on the grates and then pull when it hits 195.  I tent with foil and let cool on counter and then pull.  Turns out perfectly every time.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Same here, then foil at 170* and take to 205*


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 29, 2010)

no foil until they are done(195-200), & right on the grate

good luck.


----------



## eichhoma (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like everyone does them right on the grate.  I know a lot of folks do briskets in the pan, I was just wondering about a butt...  I assume a brisket has more of a tendency to want to dry out more than a pork butt I guess?  thanks for the feedback fellas!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 29, 2010)

I do my briskets on the grate, too, but I do them at 250* for 3 hours then foil them (they'll be around 160*).  They get a better bark when I leave them on the grate for this "hot and fast" method.  Putting them in a pan is probably a better idea when doing them "low and slow".

The butts always go right on the grate, though, because I want them to bark up as much as possible.  That stuff is so good!


----------



## dribron (Apr 29, 2010)

I have only done four or maybe five, can't really rember.. lol Everytime I have done them on the grate, with a foil pan underneath. Once it reached about 160-165 or so, I'd wrapp it up in floil.. Untill it reaches 195-205


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2010)

I usually go on the grate till 165* then pan with liquid. The last couple I did I panned at 142 with liquid. I removed from the smoker at 205* and let them rest for an hour or two before pulling.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 30, 2010)

That's what I do too and it works well every time.  Good Luck.


----------



## codymcgee (Apr 30, 2010)

I cook them on the grate til 160 or so then foil to 205


----------



## denver dave (Apr 30, 2010)

Generally cook the pork on the grate until 165* then foil to 200*. Brisket is on grate till ~160* then panned with a little juice till done.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Straight on the grate, until it's time to foil.


----------

